# swordtail paralyzed



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

i have a female swordtail that seems like it is paralyzed from the middle to the tail it is kind of bent downward it looked near death but now it is eating and swims the best it can it does pretty well considering


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

all sorts of strange things happen in the tank.
it is up to you to decide if you want to keep her that way.
If she doesn't have anything else wrong with her and no other fish get sick I would keep her myself.
Google search asks the following: is the water quality within range(Ammonia, nitrite etc) is the water alkaline enough for a swordtail( enough calcium in the water),is she overly stressed?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Probably a deformity from birth or something but if she looks okay and is eating and swimming I think she will be okay. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are diseases that paralyze first, then kill. Hope its just an injury


----------

